# CAn anyone help please? Barbie Loves MAC



## *Modern~Miss* (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Im ina bit of a dilema atm..

Can anyone please please tell me where i can find the 'looks' that MAC had on their website for Barbie Loves MAC, malibu barbie etc??? Im trying to create all of them but i cant find ANY reference,pics or details of them anywhere...its like theyv just vanished (i know it was a while ago but they were really popular!!) 

Please, anyone can you help me?? 

Thanks x


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: CAn anyone help please? Barbie L'vs MAC*










SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Tech Foundation with 109 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Don’t Be Shy Powder Blush with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Blonde Brow Finisher 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Whistle (centre) and Playful (inner, outer) Eye Shadows with 239 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Playful (inner) and Moth Brown (outer) Eye Shadows with 224 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Rocking Chick 
Lipstick with 318 Brush and Malibu Barbie Lipglass 











SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fashion Leader Glimmershimmer with 192 Brush and Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Girl Boy Brow Set 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye 
Eyelid/Paupière: Moth Brown Eye Shadow (inner, outer) with 213 Brush and Magic Dust Eye Shadow (centre) with 217 Brush 
Liner/Eye-Liner: Point Black Liquidlast Liner Liner, 
Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Moth Brown Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: # 7 Lash and Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Honey B. Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Style It Up Lipstick with 318 Brush and Fashion Pack Lipglass









SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pearl Sunshine Beauty Powder with 182 Brush and Tantone Sheertone Blush (contour) with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Browning Brow Shader with 266 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Pink Couture Shadestick with 252 Brush, Beautyburst (inner) and Playful (outer) Eye Shadows with 217 Brush 
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Shadowy Lady Eye Shadow with 266 Brush and Point Black Liquidlast Liner 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Playful Eye Shadow with 219 Brush
Mascara: #3 Lash and Coal Black Pro Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Plum Royale Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Modern Ms. Lipstick with 318 Brush and Happening Gal Lipglass 









SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Stick SPF 15 Foundation with 191 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Don’t Be Shy Powder Blush with 168 Brush

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Soft Charcoal Brow Shader with 266 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 242 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Classic Cream Liquidlast Liner and Magic Dust Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Playful and Moth Brown Eye Shadows with 222 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 211 Brush
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Springtime Skipper Eye Shadow with 228 Brush
Mascara: #3 and #2 (outer corners) Lash and Noisy Black Loud Lash

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Petting Pink Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 with 311 Brush 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Rocking Chick Lipstick with 318 Brush and Malibu Barbie Lipglass 








SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Tech Foundation with 187 Brush
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fashion Leader Glimmershimmer with 191 Brush and Don’t Be Shy Powder Blush with 129 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Taupe Brow Shader with 263 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 219 Brush
Eyelid/Paupière: Rosemary & Thyme Eye Kohl with 252 Brush, Springtime Skipper Eye Shadow with 239 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Bamboom Paint with 217 Brush
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 211 Brush
Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Plum Royale Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Real Doll Lipstick with 316 Brush and Sweetness Lipglass









SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Select SPF 15 Foundation with Wedge Sponge 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fashion Leader and Loves Pink Glimmershimmer with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Goldmine Eye Shadow with 266 Brush 
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 242 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 224 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Cedarrose Shadestick with 252 Brush, Moth Brown Eye Shadow with 213 Brush 
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Beautyburst Eye Shadow with 219 Brush 
Liner/Eye-Liner: Point Black and Visionaire Liquidlast Liner 
Mascara: Noisy Black Loud Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Cranapple Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Real Doll Lipstick with 311 Brush and Sweetness Lipglass 









SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 Foundation with 187 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Pearl Blossom Beauty Powder with 150 Brush and Tantone (contour) Sheertone Blush with 168 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Beautyburst Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Whistle Eye Shadow with 242 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Magic Dust Eye Shadow with 242 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Moth Brown, Beautyburst and Playful (outer) Eye Shadows with 219 Brush 
Liner, Upper/Eye-Liner, Haux: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 266 Brush 
Liner, Lower/Eye-Liner, Bas: Point Black Liquidlast Liner (inner) and Playful Eye Shadow (inner) with 228 Brush 
Mascara: Zoomblack Zoom Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Petting Pink Tinted Lip Conditioner SPF 15 with 311 Brush 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Honey B. Cremestick Pearl Liner 
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Style It Up Lipstick with 316 Brush and Fashion Pack Lipglass 









SKIN/PEAU
Foundation/Fond De Teint: Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 with 191 Brush 
Blush/Fard À Joues: Fab Powder Blush with 116 Brush 

EYES/YEUX
Brows/Sourcils: Beautyburst Eye Shadow with 266 Brush
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Eye with 213 Brush 
Brow Highlight/Touche Lumière: Springtime Skipper and Magic Dust Eye Shadows with 224 Brush 
Eyelid/Paupière: Springtime Skipper Eye Shadow with 239 Brush
Crease/Creux De L’oeil: Point Black Liquidlast Liner and Moth Brown Eye Shadow with 219 Brush 
Liner/Eye-Liner: Point Black Liquidlast Liner with 209 Brush 
Mascara: All Black Fibre Rich Lash 

LIPS/LÈVRES
Primer/Base de Maquillage: Prep + Prime Lip 
Pencil/Crayon Pour Les Lèvres: Plum Royale Cremestick Pearl Liner
Lipstick/Rouge À Lèvres: Modern Ms. Lipstick with 318 Brush and Happening Gal Lipglass


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: CAn anyone help please? Barbie L'vs MAC*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_ that had little barbies as the "models" for the face chart looks? Those were too cute and I seem to have lost them on my computer!

Anyone have those face charts??_

 
I believe this is specifically what you are looking for.....

Barbie Loves MAC

Click on LOOKS


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Mar 2, 2008)

oh thankyou so much, iv been looking for these xox

p.s. caramericana i tried the barbielovesmac.co.uk but the looks are mixed up and there not as clear, thanks anyway! xxx


----------

